
Straightforward Dates In JavaScript - oscar-the-horse
http://www.horsesaysinternet.com/javascript/straightforward-dates-in-javascript/
======
oscar-the-horse
Let me know if there's anything you think should be improved. Or any other
feedback.

------
rorrr
This is infinitely more useful:

<http://www.w3schools.com/jsref/jsref_obj_date.asp>

~~~
oscar-the-horse
i've got w3schools.com blocked on google. because they're shit.

thanks for the feedback, though, rorrr! i'll have to think about how i'm
presenting the info

~~~
rorrr
You might as well block your own site then, because w3schools beats it hands
down.

~~~
oscar-the-horse
i would have used the modal verb "may" instead of "might".

to wit: you may as well block...

"might" is used when something is more on the unlikely side. e.g. it might
happen.

then again, i doubt i'm going to block my own site, so it may have best to use
"might" after all.

